# Name & address on Tip-ups?



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Went out on Big Portage Lake in Pinckney Saturday. While we were out there a DNR officer came out to check us. He said our tip-ups were not legal because we didn't have our name, address & phone# on them. I never read that in the guidelines... is that true that you need to have all that info on your tip-ups? Since it was a free fishing weekend, he said he wasn't going check our license... even though we all had one. It was a real surprise to see a CO out on a free fishing weekend, on a lake that nobody hardly fishes... but it was nice to finally see a CO out checking. The DNR guy chatted with us for a bit before he took off. We were real nice to the guy and shook his hand before he left. It was a good experiece with a CO.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Yes, it's true. Taken right from the Michigan Fishing Guide, page 4:

Tip-ups and similar devices used for ice fishing must show the angler's name and address.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Does this mean that when my brother in law and I fish with tip ups, and we each have our own, I can't use his to bring in a fish because I'm the angler, and his name is on the tipup. I'm going to call the DNR today and clarify this.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Bunny said:


> Went out on Big Portage Lake in Pinckney Saturday. While we were out there a DNR officer came out to check us. He said our tip-ups were not legal because we didn't have our name, address & phone# on them. I never read that in the guidelines... is that true that you need to have all that info on your tip-ups? Since it was a free fishing weekend, he said he wasn't going check our license... even though we all had one. It was a real surprise to see a CO out on a free fishing weekend, on a lake that nobody hardly fishes... but it was nice to finally see a CO out checking. The DNR guy chatted with us for a bit before he took off. We were real nice to the guy and shook his hand before he left. It was a good experiece with a CO.


he must not of giving you a ticket for your violation or you wouldn't be prasing him


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Nope... no ticket and he didn't make us pull our tip-ups, just asked that we do mark them in the future. Otherwise we were totally legal. I honestly had no idea that tip-ups had to be marked like that and I have ice fished for a long time. This was the first time I've been checked by the DNR. The CO was cool once he knew we were just out having fun and we were very respectful to the guy. We asked him a bunch of questions about fishing on other lakes. He hung out and chatted with us for a while after he checked all our stuff. Oh, in case anybody was wondering... we fished for 8 hours and caught 3 perch... pretty slow.:sad:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That laws been on the books for decades.........I also learned the hard way back in the 70s. No ticket but a lecture......


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

UNCLE AL said:


> Does this mean that when my brother in law and I fish with tip ups, and we each have our own, I can't use his to bring in a fish because I'm the angler, and his name is on the tipup. I'm going to call the DNR today and clarify this.


as long as you have the legal number of lines in I don't think you will have problems.

I lend and borrow tip ups all the time, have been checked multiple times and have never had an issue. As long as someone claims them your fine.

The rule is there so when the DNR shows up and there are 15 tip ups set and 3 guys fishing you can't say, "those aren't ours". On Wixom a few years ago the DNR was checking lisc. in a shanty town and came across 2 guys who had like 10 tip ups set and were also jigging. The CO went and looked at all the tip ups, saw no names, asked the 2 guys closest to them (who I saw put them out) and they replied "they're not ours". The CO simply walked over, collected all the tip ups (new artic style - when they first got popular and were still expensive), announced to the nearby fisherman, "If the guys who own these ask, have them contact me to get them back".

Same reason you have to put names on shantys.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ive gotten a ticket. 95 $ was the cost. The CO said I was lucky cauz he could have cited me twice. one for each tip up. Needless to name and address on all tip from now on.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Its also so if you leave them out unattended they can give you a ticket...or if you leave it out in the late season they can write you a ticket for littering...? That's the reason you have to put your name on your permanent shanty also, So if you don't get it of the ice in time and it goes into the lake....guess what.....they will be charging you for pulling it out and I'm sure other things also.......Mack


----------



## thos1971 (Jan 31, 2005)

Stupid question, but if you don't have your name on them, how can they prove they are yours to give a ticket? I think I would part with any tip-up I have before a $95 fine.

One serious question. Like most people I have more than a dozen tip-ups, like all of my fishing equipment, so I can take lots of newbies without their own equipment out, or loan to a friend. I never bend the rules while fishing, so when they see 8 tip-ups out with my name on them and 4 guys there I get this feeling (sorry this is the CO logic I have been exposed to MANY times) that I will be on the hook for fishing with 8 lines and the other 3 guys although licensed will be presumed not to be fishing. On this note, I wonder if a name on masking tape of the fisherman using that line counts, or if it has to be permanently on the tip-up?


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Holy cow... :tdo12: I guess I got pretty lucky to not get a ticket!!! I can understand the need to have them marked now. I never thought of it that way because I don't typically fish crowded lakes. When the CO came up on our group he saw 3 guys outside jigging and 4 tip ups. He didn't know my husband and I were inside the shanty. We didn't know the CO was there until we heard him ask about the tip-ups. When he saw us come out of the shanty his attitude changed. He wasn't real happy to see only 3 people and 7 lines! Glad he wasn't a ticket happy CO!!!! Maybe it was free fishing weekend that saved us.

My tip-ups are wood. Do you think I could write the info with a sharpie and that would be ok? Or should I make a metal tag like the ones we use on traps? How do you guys do it?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, Bunny you could use a sharpie that would be fine....I use a label maker and then wrao it with clear packaging tap....as lond as they can read it you should be fine.......Mack


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I know I saw a post by Boehr in the law section that stated the "owner's" name and address must be on the tip ups. It does indeed say "angler's" name and address on the tip ups in the guide. Hopefully that's a misprint. I looked in the laws section on the DNR website and it doesn't state either, angler or owner in the actual law. I haven't searched yet for the Boehr post but I will.
Here it is: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30656&highlight=tipup


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Well that clears that up.....Thanks....Mack


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I use return address labels for my tip-ups and as for whose name should be on the tip-up I've heard that the DNR doesn't care if the person using it doesn't have their name on it as long as there is ANY name on it you should be fine.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

thos1971 said:


> One serious question. Like most people I have more than a dozen tip-ups, like all of my fishing equipment, so I can take lots of newbies without their own equipment out, or loan to a friend. I never bend the rules while fishing, so when they see 8 tip-ups out with my name on them and 4 guys there I get this feeling (sorry this is the CO logic I have been exposed to MANY times) that I will be on the hook for fishing with 8 lines and the other 3 guys although licensed will be presumed not to be fishing. On this note, I wonder if a name on masking tape of the fisherman using that line counts, or if it has to be permanently on the tip-up?


As long as your friends say they're fishing those lines you won't have a problem.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

thos1971 said:


> Stupid question, but if you don't have your name on them, how can they prove they are yours to give a ticket? I think I would part with any tip-up I have before a $95 fine.


Most of the time that you are checked by a CO they have already been observing you from a distance with binoculars or such. And if they see an un-labeled/unattended tip-up they will either confiscate it or sit and observe said tip-up until someone goes to check it/retrieve it.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

look at page 4 & 5 in your regulations
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Fishing-Guide_151601_7.pdf


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Most of the time that you are checked by a CO they have already been observing you from a distance with binoculars or such. And if they see an un-labeled/unattended tip-up they will either confiscate it or sit and observe said tip-up until someone goes to check it/retrieve it.


that's why I always put that info on the flag so they can see it when there glassin


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I have half a dozen tip-ups for said purpose of taking those who dont have them to enjoy the fun. But I have name and address on the flag of each tip-up and have been checked many times and had no problems with others using my tip up with my name and address I think as long as you are following regs as far as attendance and number of lines in the water you have nothing to worry about.


----------

